
Coding Horror: A Visual Explanation of SQL Joins - staunch
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000976.html
======
brk
Nice tutorial. I was already fairly SQL proficient, but that's a handy link to
send to someone trying to expand their SQL knowledge beyond simple DML
commands.

